# Airbox? anyone have one



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

hi everyone ,this is a question for my m.i.l as she is thinking about purchasing one.

has anyone got an airbox or airboxlite,if so is it as good as it looks or have you had any problems? 

please move if ive posted in the wrong section.
thanks x


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

As far as I am aware, it is simply a raspberry pi, in a fancy box, running XBMC.

Similar to many android boxes running xbmc also - with no monthly fee!!!


----------



## lojaman (Sep 12, 2013)

It is a con.Dont buy


----------

